# Suunto Smart Sensor Belt issue - not accurate data reading !



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

Hello,

I've just started to using Smart Sensor Belt with SpartanUltra Watch. First month I haven't faced any issue during my exercises.However, recently I've been having serious troubles with the smart sensor belt.I have done everything I could do possibly to avoid this problem but it keptreading very incorrect data , unrealistic spikes I'm monitoring after I startedtraining like 20min or so sometime at the beginning of training happening too. I'mrunning and after every training very carefully cleaning washing my strap (notsensor) and before start running im also using electrod gel as I found this oninternet to improve accuracy of the smart sensor belt. 

However, problem is still persist. I've added here now samplescreen shot from today's running results please let me know reason of thisfailure if anyone has same or similar issue and resolved. I'd be more thanhappy 

PS: I'm 38 years old and my max HR is 180bpm. this over200 is very incorrect.


----------



## SUPmission (Nov 4, 2015)

I literally forgo my new 2nd Smart HR Sensor and got myself a Scosche Rhythm+ to safe myself the frustration after doing crazy rituals like what you doing now.. Not sure if we got lemons with the battery contacts, communication protocol, or just maybe my thick skin that causes fluctuating read outs with the default HRM that came with the watch. 

Once on Rhythm+ I never had those spikes or drop outs anymore. Downside is Rhythm+ rechargeable battery only lasts 8-10 hrs but they just cane out with Rhythm24 which lasts a minimum of 24hr + memory storage. $99. Yea. 

There's other few good ones out there fm Polar or Wahoo with reliable feedbacks. 

But maybe you want to have another go cleaning the contacts before committing to an additional 3rd party accessories. Some got lucky. I just got tired trying to fix the flaw. 


Wind it up⌚now let it roll


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi Supmisson, thanks for feedback and advises. I'll consider.. i have also opened Trouble Ticket to Suunto and i got the following reply. I've done everything here except one thing which is, not to use any other bluetooth devise around my body.. im listening music and have bluetooth headphone with iphone . do you think it effects negatively pairing sensor with my watch during exercise and happens these spikes unrealisticly ? to be honest, i dont think so.. all devices are paried individually in their own frequans and also as i understand only Suunto has bluetooth tech for chest HR belt other brands using ANT. what is this ANT? how they connect ? check please suunto's comment and reply , you cna advise me what to do.. im really frustrated with this issue and cant measure values correctly . having incorrect data. 


This is a list of the troubleshooting steps that need to be applied in case of HR belt issues: 

1.	Make sure the electrodes are moist (If water is not effective enough, you can try electrode gel).
2.	Make sure the belt is placed correctly (module in the middle of the chest with the red arrow pointing up).
3.	Make sure that both the electrodes AND the module are clean. If they are dirty, please wash gently. Do NOT to use hot water to wash the belt’s module. It is also preferable not use a washing machine, but wash manually.
4.	Make sure that the belt is tied tightly enough around your chest.
5.	Make sure that synthetic clothing is not having any negative effects if you are using it, as some materials can influence readings.
6.	Make sure that when you are trying to pair or use the belt there aren't other Bluetooth devices in the vicinity influencing yours.
7.	If you are getting close to 500 h of use or one year since the last battery change, the battery may be reaching depletion, so consider replacing it. Even if the device is new there is a possibility that the battery charge is running low because of the fact that the HR monitor layed unused on the shelf for a long time.


----------



## divinours (Oct 29, 2016)

The Smart Sensor seems to have issues since the last firmware update on the SSU. It used to work perfectly for me, and now I'm also getting spikes at the beginning of each activity. Other people have reported the same issue (see the SSU thread).
I think I will file a bug report with Suunto.


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

divinours said:


> The Smart Sensor seems to have issues since the last firmware update on the SSU. It used to work perfectly for me, and now I'm also getting spikes at the beginning of each activity. Other people have reported the same issue (see the SSU thread).
> I think I will file a bug report with Suunto.


divinours, thanks for reply and feedback. i'd be more than happy if you can keep me updated for outcome of Suunto. this is really unacceptable bugs for this brand. any update for firmware or any advise if you got please let me know here. I'm stuck in this case i dont wanna buy new chest strap as i paid good for all these equipments you know. i wanna keep using my stuffs hopefully we hear update soon from them thanks a lot


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

now i'm having another types of issues  I'm really fed up from suunto smart sensor belt and i just purchased on amazon new wahoo TICKR X HR belt. i have read many comments and saw thats one of the best for accuracy , durability . my new problem with suunto is ; before i start exercise its perfectly showing HR on screen of my watch when i press start button HR figures not reading its blank there like i havent waired HR. till end of my training i dont see it wonderful isnt it? and after 30-40min it suddenly shows up ! many times ended event restart it didnt work.. and suunto customer service is just giving automatic replies advises what to do which I've already done all of them but it never gets solved. so i think Suunto HR Belt is the worst one in this industry.. when i start using Wahoo i will post here updates if i have any issue. thanks for you advises again


----------



## AndrewMY (Jun 15, 2018)

Hey Team. This is all very interesting. I am a total Suunto Brand Fan - but my colleagues think I am nuts - especially with this type of issue. They keep telling me to move to Gamin. I have wrapped my sensor with electrical tape to see if that will help. So far so good - but will keep using for a while. If the HR Strap is an issue - would it not be better to go for a "Wrist HR" watch?? 
/
Erkan: I have also found the same issue with the "HR figures not reading its blank there like I haven't paired HR" - don't stress - your HR is still recording - so when you complete your workout, your HR data will still show.

Happy Training.


----------



## AndrewMY (Jun 15, 2018)

Hey Team. This is all very interesting. I am a total Suunto Brand Fan - but my colleagues think I am nuts - especially with this type of issue. They keep telling me to move to Gamin. I have wrapped my sensor with electrical tape to see if that will help. So far so good - but will keep using for a while. If the HR Strap is an issue - would it not be better to go for a "Wrist HR" watch?? 
/
Erkan: I have also found the same issue with the "HR figures not reading its blank there like I haven't paired HR" - don't stress - your HR is still recording - so when you complete your workout, your HR data will still show.

Happy Training.


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

AndrewMY said:


> Hey Team. This is all very interesting. I am a total Suunto Brand Fan - but my colleagues think I am nuts - especially with this type of issue. They keep telling me to move to Gamin. I have wrapped my sensor with electrical tape to see if that will help. So far so good - but will keep using for a while. If the HR Strap is an issue - would it not be better to go for a "Wrist HR" watch??
> /
> Erkan: I have also found the same issue with the "HR figures not reading its blank there like I haven't paired HR" - don't stress - your HR is still recording - so when you complete your workout, your HR data will still show.
> 
> Happy Training.


Hi Andrew,

thanks for posting here, first of all im also fan of Suunto brand and very happy with my spartan ultra. so good GPS watch .even one of the best in market..however, Suunto's HR Belt is the most problematic one in market  this is not me only who is having issues. i have seen many posts on internet about same or similar many issues. so i decided go with Wahoo let me try this one . covering sensor device with electrical tape would help perhaps. but this doesnt sounds to me good at all , eventually it'll start having issues back. you told that my sensor is recording data if it doesnt shows up on screen i know this feature however, this is not happening as well ! this is the problem let me try to add screenshot here from my last exercise. it didnt record 30min or so was blank and then it started to working but no data for past 30min. thanks a lot for your reply


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

Erkan_Vural said:


> View attachment 13273717
> 
> 
> Hi Andrew,
> ...


Certainly worth opening up a ticket with Suunto. I think this is difficult for them to figure out. For example, my Smart Sensor is working flawlessly with both my SSU and S9. I do not have dropouts or spikes. When I have problems with the belt, I replace the belt, I think either the contacts to the skin degrade or inside the belt the contacts break after 6-9 months of use. If yours is new this should not be happening. I do not have to resort to the 7 steps suggested below, I wash mine by hand in the shower after each use most of the time and I throw the belt in the washer once a week with clothes. They last 9 months before I need to replace them. I have been using the Smart Sensor since the Ambit3P came out. In some early firmware versions of the Spartan there were issues. Enough of you are having issues, something appears to be going on. Open up tickets with Suunto, as they hopefully can resolve the problems.


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

@martowl; thanks for feedback and advises. there is already opened a TT with Suunto. this recent problem i sent them a few days back and waiting new reply from them. my belt is about 2.5-3 months in use and i really care it well. washing, cleaning well. i wish i could keep using this because as i can see suunto Smart belt is the best designed, slim and comfortable to wair on body compared to other brands ..but for me most important thing is; accuracy and reliablitiy . this is why im shifting on another brand but i will keep this suunto with me as backup. meanwhile; I'm going to give it service reseller here but i can do that when i got my new Wahoo. until that time i cant give it back still im trying my chance daily exercises  if it works


----------



## synjutrzenki (Nov 16, 2017)

I have an identical problem with the HR belt, I made an experiment and I bought a HR belt from Decatlon for 30 USD. Everything works very well, it's okay, nothing's wrong. Suunto HR belt is after replacing on the site has 2 months and a new battery. After returning from the series, Suunto worked very well. After the software upgrade to the most recent problems have started. I currently use the HR Decalon belt ), it is sad but it does not irritate anymore.


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

synjutrzenki said:


> I have an identical problem with the HR belt, I made an experiment and I bought a HR belt from Decatlon for 30 USD. Everything works very well, it's okay, nothing's wrong. Suunto HR belt is after replacing on the site has 2 months and a new battery. After returning from the series, Suunto worked very well. After the software upgrade to the most recent problems have started. I currently use the HR Decalon belt ), it is sad but it does not irritate anymore.


exactly, ,i heard it after software updated V2.0 these problems started to occuring.. for many users , i was thinking to buy one that 30 usd cheap from decathlon just couldnt be sure much. i wish i could have given a chance  i paid 75 USD for WAHOO whenever i got delivrery i'll start using this one.. Suunto Smart Belt is totally disappointing.. so many complaints reviwes i read on internet. hope soon they fix it with new updates. and then i get back to it  cuz its perfect fit , well design compared all others in the market. but poor performance irritating me all the time


----------



## synjutrzenki (Nov 16, 2017)

I think that the problem lies on the side of the watch, with Ambit there was no problem, how to connect the HR belt with the phone is also ok. Waiting for the software update. I am also waiting for the Suunto 9 test, how the situation with the HR belt looks like.


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

synjutrzenki said:


> I think that the problem lies on the side of the watch, with Ambit there was no problem, how to connect the HR belt with the phone is also ok. Waiting for the software update. I am also waiting for the Suunto 9 test, how the situation with the HR belt looks like.


what do you mean? all is good with ambit but not Spartan ultra or higher version? thats interesting..possible. lets see also what they are gonna reply me im in touch with Suunto customer service there is TT opened. we are talking time to time. i issued this recent problem waiting new reply from them


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

synjutrzenki said:


> I think that the problem lies on the side of the watch, with Ambit there was no problem, how to connect the HR belt with the phone is also ok. Waiting for the software update. I am also waiting for the Suunto 9 test, how the situation with the HR belt looks like.


My belt works with SSU and S9 similarly and I am not having problems, it worked with my A3P too. There may be some firmware issues but they are not affecting everyone. Perhaps it is more sensitive to the condition of the belt, mine is nearly new but the sensor is the one I purchased with the A3P.


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

martowl said:


> My belt works with SSU and S9 similarly and I am not having problems, it worked with my A3P too. There may be some firmware issues but they are not affecting everyone. Perhaps it is more sensitive to the condition of the belt, mine is nearly new but the sensor is the one I purchased with the A3P.


hello Everyone, here is the recent update mail from Suunto Custoemr service. please let me know what do you all think ?

Dear Erkan VURAL,
Thanks for getting back to us and apologies for the late reply.

We have identified the issue with the HR data being gathered by the device and have forwarded it to the team and are currently working on a fix. We will get back to you once we receive an update from the team on how we can proceed.

Thank you for understanding.

Sincerely,
Jay
Customer Support Team
Suunto


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

Erkan_Vural said:


> martowl said:
> 
> 
> > My belt works with SSU and S9 similarly and I am not having problems, it worked with my A3P too. There may be some firmware issues but they are not affecting everyone. Perhaps it is more sensitive to the condition of the belt, mine is nearly new but the sensor is the one I purchased with the A3P.
> ...


Sounds great!


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

martowl said:


> Sounds great!


hello martowl;

i have just got another mail from them. and what they say is;

_This is a software issue that we are currently working on and hopefully be fixed on the next software update. You will receive a notification once the update is available. Once update is ready, you just need to connect your watch to your PC and let Suuntolink update the software_.

I'll be looking forward to see new patch to be released asap


----------



## AndrewMY (Jun 15, 2018)

Morning,
Ok. Anyone had an issue using the HR while swimming. I have the Ambit 3 Sport and last night the watch would just not pick-up the sensor. Will check tonight on my run.


----------



## AndrewMY (Jun 15, 2018)

Morning,
Ok. Anyone had an issue using the HR while swimming. I have the Ambit 3 Sport and last night the watch would just not pick-up the sensor. Will check tonight on my run.


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

AndrewMY said:


> Morning,
> Ok. Anyone had an issue using the HR while swimming. I have the Ambit 3 Sport and last night the watch would just not pick-up the sensor. Will check tonight on my run.


hello Morning Andrew, unfortunately i've never used it in swimming activity. cant make any comment.


----------



## divinours (Oct 29, 2016)

AndrewMY said:


> Morning,
> Ok. Anyone had an issue using the HR while swimming. I have the Ambit 3 Sport and last night the watch would just not pick-up the sensor. Will check tonight on my run.


It is normal that the watch does not see the sensor when either (or both) of them are in the water -- BLE just doesn't work in water. But the sensor buffers the HR data, and once out of the water the watch will download it all.


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

hello Everyone, 

I've got finally my new wahoo HR chest belt I did run with it today morning everything was just perfect during and before, and after the exercise i haven't observed and issues like i've had with suunto HR belt. i will keep using and updating if its still gonna work stable or not. in the meantime, I'll wait for new firmware update from suunto as they updated me so its a bug in software.


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

hello all, just last one more update i want to share with you about Wahoo. this is extremely good working without having any issue during, after or before exercise so far so good and im very happy with that.  i highly recommend for anyone this wahoo sensor HR if you are having issues with your current ones thanks for everyone posts and advises


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

OP - I had the exact same issue as you. It occurred immediately after a firmware update (although I had a slightly different HR issue prior to the update). 

I battled with Suunto support for a few months before getting it replaced. The replacement is fine.


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

hello cageracer, maybe mine is problematic one but according to reply that i got from suunto customer service its firmware issue and will be fixed after new patch released. hope its a bug if not , i will return to store for replacement.



cageracer said:


> OP - I had the exact same issue as you. It occurred immediately after a firmware update (although I had a slightly different HR issue prior to the update).
> 
> I battled with Suunto support for a few months before getting it replaced. The replacement is fine.


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, maybe. I don't have a lot of confidence with Suunto support after my experience with them. All I know is that a new HR strap fixed it. 

(my issues were at least 2 firmware updates ago, so if they haven't fixed it now I wouldn't hold my breath waiting...)


----------



## synjutrzenki (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello, I am writing through the translator googel, sorry for mistakes. I bought Suunto 9 with the hope that the problem with the HR sensor will disappear. Unfortunately, the problem still exists. I replaced the elastic strap with a new one, I used it for 7 days and now erroneous readings have appeared during running. The heart rate jumps as if it's twisted. Tomorrow I am sending the HR sensor to Suunto with the complaint. We'll see what they'll do. I will be using the HR sensor from Decatlon for 30 USD with my new Sunnto 9. :-( I am tired of this situation, I swim in the pool and the lake irritates me that the HR sensor is defective and other sensors do not work while swimming.


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

synjutrzenki said:


> Hello, I am writing through the translator googel, sorry for mistakes. I bought Suunto 9 with the hope that the problem with the HR sensor will disappear. Unfortunately, the problem still exists. I replaced the elastic strap with a new one, I used it for 7 days and now erroneous readings have appeared during running. The heart rate jumps as if it's twisted. Tomorrow I am sending the HR sensor to Suunto with the complaint. We'll see what they'll do. I will be using the HR sensor from Decatlon for 30 USD with my new Sunnto 9. :-( I am tired of this situation, I swim in the pool and the lake irritates me that the HR sensor is defective and other sensors do not work while swimming.


hello, I'm very sorry to hear that you're having same issues with your ultimate watch suunto 9. like i said before, my all problems are gone after i have switched to Wahoo TRKCX unfortunately, Suunto Smart Sensor HR is totally mess. you should give up from it until they updated firmware. (i still dont have hope for new patch) its great product watch but very poor performance for their other items. since i'm using wahoo i havent noticed any single issue , nothing went wrong till now. perfectly synced and working no any glithc, no spikes, no inaccurate reading during exercises. i highly recommend you to stick your chap strap decathlon or find something better like polar h10, Wahoo TRKCX for swimming these are good as i know. make some googling  good luck with that


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

Erkan_Vural said:


> hello, I'm very sorry to hear that you're having same issues with your ultimate watch suunto 9. like i said before, my all problems are gone after i have switched to Wahoo TRKCX unfortunately, Suunto Smart Sensor HR is totally mess. you should give up from it until they updated firmware. (i still dont have hope for new patch) its great product watch but very poor performance for their other items. since i'm using wahoo i havent noticed any single issue , nothing went wrong till now. perfectly synced and working no any glithc, no spikes, no inaccurate reading during exercises. i highly recommend you to stick your chap strap decathlon or find something better like polar h10, Wahoo TRKCX for swimming these are good as i know. make some googling  good luck with that


For swimming you won't be able to use any 3rd party belt as under water BT doesn't work so suunto belt is storing data and uploading later, 3rd party belts cannot do such. So 3rd party belts can be used for live hr data only in activities outside water


----------



## synjutrzenki (Nov 16, 2017)

I bought a WAHOO TICKR HEART RATE MONITOR that stores HR data in memory. Unfortunately, it does not work with the SUUNTO watch. The HR department belt will make fun with my SUUNTO 9 and SPORT WIRST in other disciplines. There are no problems like with the HR belt from DECATLON. ))


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

synjutrzenki said:


> I bought a WAHOO TICKR HEART RATE MONITOR that stores HR data in memory. Unfortunately, it does not work with the SUUNTO watch. The HR department belt will make fun with my SUUNTO 9 and SPORT WIRST in other disciplines. There are no problems like with the HR belt from DECATLON. ))


I couldn't understand you clearly but what i understood is , you're unable to use wahoo HR Belt with your suunto 9 watch. how comes? i have suunto spartan ultra watch i'm not having any issue .


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

Erkan_Vural said:


> I couldn't understand you clearly but what i understood is , you're unable to use wahoo HR Belt with your suunto 9 watch. how comes? i have suunto spartan ultra watch i'm not having any issue .


I think he had in mind that wahoo belt is having internal storage like suunto belt, but suunto watch cannot utilize it  that's how brand makes you on hook with accessories.


----------



## synjutrzenki (Nov 16, 2017)

slashas said:


> I think he had in mind that wahoo belt is having internal storage like suunto belt, but suunto watch cannot utilize it  that's how brand makes you on hook with accessories.


Exactly, you're reading in my head ;-) (I'm using Gooogle translator)


----------



## synjutrzenki (Nov 16, 2017)

I got a new Suunto Smart Sensor. It's different, I'll be testing. We'll see how it works. The old one is on the left, the new one is on the right.








- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

very strange i saw this first time, i'll check mine at home today to see which one is mine as per your post here. do you know if there is any difference between these two buds?



synjutrzenki said:


> I got a new Suunto Smart Sensor. It's different, I'll be testing. We'll see how it works. The old one is on the left, the new one is on the right.
> View attachment 13375727
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


----------



## synjutrzenki (Nov 16, 2017)

I applied my sensor to the complaint and received a new one. I use it every day for 2-3 hours. After a week, I will write how it works.


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

OK Cool.please update me about your new one performance, stability. I'm so much interested  i still keep that mine maybe i will ask for replacement from customer service.



synjutrzenki said:


> I applied my sensor to the complaint and received a new one. I use it every day for 2-3 hours. After a week, I will write how it works.
> View attachment 13375837


----------



## synjutrzenki (Nov 16, 2017)

Erkan_Vural said:


> OK Cool.please update me about your new one performance, stability. I'm so much interested  i still keep that mine maybe i will ask for replacement from customer service.


I use a new sensor 4 hours a day, and so far everything is ok

Wysłane z mojego Nokia 7 plus przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## foowatcher (Aug 2, 2016)

Erkan_Vural said:


> hello cageracer, maybe mine is problematic one but according to reply that i got from suunto customer service its firmware issue and will be fixed after new patch released. hope its a bug if not , i will return to store for replacement.


Will there anything happen with this? Will Suunto ever release a patch? My Suunto Spartan Sport Baro Wrist HR is showing total nonsense HR. It wanders often to extremely high heart rates - both for the belt and for the internal HR.


----------



## mspoerr (Sep 7, 2018)

foowatcher said:


> Will there anything happen with this? Will Suunto ever release a patch? My Suunto Spartan Sport Baro Wrist HR is showing total nonsense HR. It wanders often to extremely high heart rates - both for the belt and for the internal HR.


I have the same issue with my Spartan Ultra and Suunto support isn't helpful - they just replied with a standard message to reset the watch...
Currently the HR function is useless.


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

foowatcher said:


> Will there anything happen with this? Will Suunto ever release a patch? My Suunto Spartan Sport Baro Wrist HR is showing total nonsense HR. It wanders often to extremely high heart rates - both for the belt and for the internal HR.


hello, well i dont know i cant use my sensor 2 weeks ago i returned to technic service and im waiting them to finalize test, checking the issue i called back yesterday they told me the product still in progress. i have given them very detailed info and some screenshot of my stats after many exercises that i got incorrect data . how it analyze , measure etc..so they said thanks for detailed fault explanations.we'll see how it'll go.. meanwhile, by that time (more than 3 months i guess ) I'm still using everyday WAHOO TICKR X as 3rd party HR belt and im very happy with that i havent noticed one time single minor issue its working perfectly. but more old school, bulky design ..and still bluetooth pair lights that blue etc  thats the only bad thing about this stuff. design . but accuracy is top ! under so much sweat under heavy rain i have tested with all conditions still perfectly reading data.


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

mspoerr said:


> I have the same issue with my Spartan Ultra and Suunto support isn't helpful - they just replied with a standard message to reset the watch...
> Currently the HR function is useless.


hello, please read my last comment here in the above last one


----------



## tomahola (Oct 22, 2018)

You know, if you calculate the max HR using only age and formula you get a result for an average person. If you are in good fitness and/or health, basically your body is "younger" than an average person of your age, and your actual max HR can be much higher. But yes, the belt can also show wrong results, as it probably does in your case.


----------



## tomahola (Oct 22, 2018)

A while ago I made a video showing several tricks how to improve the HR performance of a belt and also showed how to measure if the belt has been deteriorated/contaminated. You can view my video on YouTube. Search for the video title "A Great Trick Solving your Heart-Rate Strap Problem"


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

tomahola said:


> A while ago I made a video showing several tricks how to improve the HR performance of a belt and also showed how to measure if the belt has been deteriorated/contaminated. You can view my video on YouTube. Search for the video title "A Great Trick Solving your Heart-Rate Strap Problem"


Hi Tom, thanks for comments.. you know what i have wathced your video alraedy  it helped a lot to me to know how to put on best way of HR belts and clean etc.. the problem wasn't software its device itself they replaced my sensor with new one all the problem is vanished now. same happened to someone here who posted photos new and old model they also sent me new copy of the sensor. now its reading data very accurate.


----------



## synjutrzenki (Nov 16, 2017)

After a long use of the new sensor, I find that there is an improvement in operation. The sensor strips are of poor quality and wear out quite quickly, which is visible on the sensor readings. I have now returned to the Wahoo Ticker sensor, its durability is much bigger, it works great with Suunto. I only use the Suunto sensor at the pool.


Wysłane z mojego Pixel 2 XL przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Tuxdelux (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi everybody, 
I'm brand new on this forum and have been using Suunto belts and watches for over 10 years.
I'm still using the Firstbeat Athlete application for its training coach feature. FB Athlete also gives me the possibility to look at the raw and uncorrected hrv readings of the imported hrv data. The readings that were registered by my good odl ANT (comfort) belts (I had 3) and which were stored on my Suunto T6 watch were always very accurate. Depending on the battery condition, weather condition and the t-shirt fabrics the program corrected between 0 and 20% of spikes.
When I purchased the Suunto Smart belt 2 years ago because of its memory and capability to register my HR while swimming the belt never stayed in place on my chest so I didn't really use it to much.
Two months ago I purchased the Spartan Trainer and started to use the Smart belt again but this time while running. Unfortunately I never obtained the accurate readings I was used to see with my T6 and ANT belts. Instead Firstbeat Athlete had to make up to 90 % error corrections to the hr(v) readings of the Smart belt. I tried everything: replacing the battery, resetting the device, cleaning the strap, moistening the pads with gel etc. But no luck. I measured the electrical resistance of the electrode pads and they and were and still are like new. 
Then I purchased the Elite HRV app and paired the Smart belt with my Iphone. The Elite HRV app shows you the instant HRV readings on the display of your phone. I noticed that when I was not moving at all the HR(v) readings from the Smart belt were normal but as soon as I jumped or ran a few meters spikes started to appear. Tightening the belt, moving it more to the left, right up or down, it all didn't help as suggested on some sites. And as soon as I stopped moving the readings were ok again. I lost my confidence in the Smart belt.
Finally I decided to buy a the Polar H10 which is also BLE compatible. The first time I tried it with the Elite HRV app and... surprise: not one single spike. 100% accurate. So I paired it with my Spartan trainer and have accurate readings in Firstbeat Athlete again.

So what could be the cause. Could it be the distance between the electrode pads of the smart belt which are closer to the center than on the ANT belt or on the Polar H10?

*Polar H10:* 14 cm gap between electrodes, 2x 7,25 cm electrode, total end to end 28,5 cm
*Smart belt (Size M):* 13 cm gap between electodes, 2x 6,75 cm electrode, end to end 26,5 cm
*Comfort belt:* 18,5 cm gap between electrodes, 2x 5cm electrode, end to end 28,5 cm 
I even connected the Smart sensor with a few wires to the polar strap and readings looked better. So in my opinion Suunto should make a better chest strap.


----------



## Tronen (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi:

I've seen this thread and I think it is related with the problems I have.

I've a Suunto Ambit3 Sport and in the last two months I've had problems with the heart rate readings. At first I was thinking that my chest strap was too old (it had more than 1.5 years) and I bought a new belt. I used the same Suunto Smart Sensor. When I received the new chest belt it worked properly but only for one month. I returned it to my dealer and they send me a second new one. Today the problems has begun again.:-x:-x

This is the image of my today bpm training with the faulty readings rounded in yellow:









In the same training last week there is not such errors and noisy readings.









There is something strange because in the display of the watch, when I was training today, I looked more than 160 bpm just to 175 bpm for some minutes, but when I downloaded the data with Movescount I can't not see such a great readings.

I don't know what's happening.

Edit: The peaks after the 30 min training session are due because I was doing squats and they seem normal. The problem is the period before 30 min with the noisy readings. I try ever to be in a 140 static bpm in this 30 min but today the readings were crazy.


----------



## SUPmission (Nov 4, 2015)

It's been a known issue with the HR sensors from Suunto. I've been trying to resolve the problem but have since got another HR sensor to use with the watch and it's been good since. Many have been trying to solve the issue. Shaving body hair, contact cream, new battery, and even changing sensor placement doesn't make any difference. Suunto need to work or find the issue with this. But it's been since the Ambit3, their Ultra, and now also recurring with Suunto9. Bizarre. I now use Scosche Rhythm+ and Rhythm24 depending on the length of workout. Worked around the headache and guessing for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tronen (Feb 17, 2016)

SUPmission said:


> It's been a known issue with the HR sensors from Suunto. I've been trying to resolve the problem but have since got another HR sensor to use with the watch and it's been good since. Many have been trying to solve the issue. Shaving body hair, contact cream, new battery, and even changing sensor placement doesn't make any difference. Suunto need to work or find the issue with this. But it's been since the Ambit3, their Ultra, and now also recurring with Suunto9. Bizarre. I now use Scosche Rhythm+ and Rhythm24 depending on the length of workout. Worked around the headache and guessing for me.


But did you got another Suunto Smart Sensor or a sensor from another brand???

Someone at this thread has posted a different kind of sensor, I think called Movesense but I don't know what are the differences of this sensor with a Suunto Smart Sensor.


----------



## SUPmission (Nov 4, 2015)

The watches itself fm Ambit to Suunto9 is perfect. It's their HR sensor that gives problem. I never bothered trying the new movesense one as I've read repeated problems as the original one. 

Got a different branded sensor - from Scosche - that have solved all the problems mentioned. You can even wear the Scosche armband HR sensor above your compression sleeve without issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

